# The Striper



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's one that's a take off from my old Snow Tiger... the STRIPER, STRiped snIPER! It's made from 15 layers of black and tan G10.


----------



## geckko (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow another master piece from the Master Bill Hays


----------



## Formidonis Noctu (May 1, 2011)

Bill there's just no stopping you, the last one i fell in love with only to have my eyes drawn by this beauty.
I shall own one one day...... i need to









your a wizard with G10 and an inspiration sir.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's a very cool effect, almost looks like a drawing in the pics.


----------



## plinky pete (Mar 12, 2011)

top stuff Bill


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That's a beauty, I need to save some money Ive got to try one of these. Outstanding work Bill.

Martin


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Very, very nice. One sweet looking slingshot.


----------



## BullsEyeBen (Apr 21, 2011)

I love it, great work bill-


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Very nice work Bill!


----------



## Slingkid (Apr 30, 2011)

u sure like ur g10 ha . but its great


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one Bill


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

this is legit, its a pure beauty...


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Gorgeous


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I know where my heart is but this is excellent all the same,great job Bill


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow, that is very pretty!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hola bill Hays , que se puede decir de sus hondas , para mi son increibles y espero poder tener alguna muy pronto.


----------

